
Ask HN: Drones for lost pets? - ajankelo
A vet just came up to me and told me about a lost dog in my area in Brooklyn. I was wondering, how feasible would it be to have a drone with computer vision locate a lost pet? I guess we would have to model animal behavior as well to estimate flight path. Thoughts?
======
seandavidfisher
Currently drones have restrictions from the FAA that would make this fairly
difficult. One regulation is that you must fly with line of sight, meaning the
pilot or a spotter must see the drone at all times. If you can see the drone
you'll probably be able to see the dog. I would say revisit this idea once we
have true autonomous drones.

